# Oysters Gilhooley Recipe?



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone tried to do oyesters similar as the ones at Gilhooleys? Thinking of giving it a try.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I haven't been there in years (before Ike) but we put the oysters, butter worcestershire real parmesan cheese and trappy's red with real bacon bits in a muffin tin and put the tin on the bbq pit. We the get chiobata bread and toast it. When the oysters are ready, pour the oyters and juice from thin on top of the toast. put another layer of parmesan cheese on top and toast again till the cheese is melted.


----------



## Tag-a-Long (May 5, 2009)

I bought half a sack last year and tried, butter, garlic, parmesan cheese. Came out good, but not the same. I plan on trying again after new year's.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

do ours with 

Shrimp, Parm. Cheese, and make up a spinach dip...
Small bit of dip, Parm cheese, shrimp on top and put on the grill.... Pretty good but not Gihoolies..... .MAn they got it down


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

8 tbsp. unsalted butter, softened
1 tbsp. worcestershire
1 tbsp. finely chopped garlic
1 1⁄2 tsp. Tabasco
12 oysters, shucked, on half shell
12 small shrimp, cooked and peeled
1⁄3 cup finely grated parmesan
Lemon slices, for serving​​1. Heat oven to broil; place a rack 3″ from heating element. In a food processor, pulse butter, worcestershire, garlic, and Tabasco until smooth.
2. Arrange oysters on a foil-lined baking sheet. Top each oyster with a shrimp and some of the butter mixture; sprinkle with parmesan. Broil until oysters just curl, about 5 minutes. Serve with lemon slices.
MAKES 12 OYSTERS


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys!

Going to try a few of these different ways.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Aggie Chris said:


> 8 tbsp. unsalted butter, softened​
> 1 tbsp. worcestershire
> 1 tbsp. finely chopped garlic
> 1 1⁄2 tsp. Tabasco
> ...


This recipe is very close. But it needs to be cooked over a charcoal fire in shells to be the same. I have the original recipe from Rudy (the grillmaster) and have been sworn to secrecy. :cheers:


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Here's one for ya....*


Drago's


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*found this,,its close*

I just made Drago


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*try it again...?*

*CHARBROILED OYSTERS *

For over 100 years, some of the best oyster fishermen in Louisiana have been of Croatian origin. Many Croatians came to Louisiana and have been at the forefront of the oyster business; it's gotten to the point where if someone's serving you oysters and their surname ends with "-vich", you know you're in good hands. 
Drago Cvitanovich has had an excellent restasurant in Metairie for years, and it's one of my parents' very favorite places to eat. Drago is famous for his Charbroiled Oysters, and recently shared his recipe with a local newspaper. The recipe is simple -- there's almost nothing to it -- but the key to it is getting the prettiest, fattest oysters you can find. Louisiana oysters are, or course, preferable, but Pacific oysters will also do very well. Shuck 'em yourself, too.



32 oysters, on the half shell
1 cup (2 sticks) butter
2 tablespoons finely chopped garlic
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese (use Parmagiano Reggiano)
1/4 cup grated pecorino Romano cheese
1/2 cup finely chopped parsley
Heat the grill over medium-high heat.
Melt the butter with the garlic and pepper in a large skillet. Mix the Parmagiano and Romano cheeses in a small bowl. 
Spoon some of the melted butter mixture onto each oyster. Add a pinch of the combined cheeses to each oyster, add a pinch of parsley, then place on the grill. Grill the oysters until they are hot,bubbly and puffed, about 8 minutes. 
YIELD: 8 servings. 
​


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks perfect, gonna give that a whirl.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I just ate some on Sunday, try them with a shrimp on top also.. to great little bites in one!


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

We made some Marsh Bites

oyeter on the half shell

mix a can of cream of mushroom and cream of onion

we put crab meat and shrimp in the shell with the oyster

sprinkle some tony's and apply the mushroom/onion sauce

top with cheese

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=251686&highlight=oysters


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

*Thanks!*



Aggie Chris said:


> 8 tbsp. unsalted butter, softened
> 1 tbsp. worcestershire
> 1 tbsp. finely chopped garlic
> 1 1⁄2 tsp. Tabasco
> ...


I did them this way, minus the shrimp. Excellent. Thank you.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Good, but were they Gilhooley quality? I must try them if they are!


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

I did them on the gas grill, and I assume Gilhooleys are over oak or even in the smoker...but...

Pretty **** close and very good. (and my bathroom is cleaner than theirs.)


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a problem finding large oysters. Shells may be large but the oysters inside are not. Where or how can I get some big fat oysters?


----------

